# LED light switch over



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I have started to switch over all of my lighting from CFl's and T8's to the LED lights from Light Your Reptiles. Lured by the benefits the LED lights provide. Looking forward to the decrease of at least a few degrees in the frog room. The decrease in temp will result in the air conditioner having to run less and thus a lower electric bill. In addition the LED lights themselves consume at least 50% less electricity. 
I have switched out my exoterra hood cfl lights with either the 12 or 14W LED lights. I have started also converting my racks all over to the same lighting using the LED mini mount sockets. 
As time goes by I will report on the actual heat and energy savings provided by the LED's.
All of the lights are from Todd at Light Your Reptiles.

Jason


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks great Jason! I'm really interested in how much it helps with the heat. Keep us posted on your findings.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

jason, i am curious to see if your plants grow as well or better with the LEDS! please post when you have some notion!


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks great Jason! To me, LED's (although more expensive on the front end) pay for themselves over time. The added benefit of lesser heat is also a huge plus!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Forget the LED's, is that a frog factory? LOL. How many frogs and vivs do you have?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I've been interested in replacing my T8's in the racks with LED as well, but wondered how far apart to space the LED's in order to provide the same amount of light. I know the LED are more directionally focused. Any comments on that? I'm looking forward to how this affects heat. Also, how much clearance do you need to leave for these? Any preference on the wattage?

Thanks for the post and pics...SUPER helpful contribution.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Boondoggle said:


> I've been interested in replacing my T8's in the racks with LED as well, but wondered how far apart to space the LED's in order to provide the same amount of light. I know the LED are more directionally focused. Any comments on that? I'm looking forward to how this affects heat. Also, how much clearance do you need to leave for these? Any preference on the wattage?
> 
> Thanks for the post and pics...SUPER helpful contribution.


FWIW, I bought a 12 watt LED bulb and put it in an 12" Zoomed hood. With the hood resting on the glass lengthwise, the light is too focused and does not light the whole 10 gal horizontal tank. It needs to be moved up, I just haven't had time to play with it to find the ideal distance yet.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

The lights are more directional as compared to the cfl lights. I am using one light for each ten gallon. As Phil said they need to be raised a few inches up off a horizontal as seen in my pictures. I am using mainly the 14w on the rack you see inthe image. 
On my ten verts I have the 12w and the plants are doing well. With the 18x18x18 exo or zoo meds I am using two 12w in the hoods. With the taller 24" tank I am using either 2 12w or 2 14w light in conjunction with one of the 15 or 25w spot lights.
Have to go back to class. Will post more later.

Jason


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Here are two ten verts each with a 12w led over them. These were the first tanks to get lights just over two weeks ago. The begonia on the left has really gone crazy.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

evolvstll said:


> The lights are more directional as compared to the cfl lights. I am using one light for each ten gallon. As Phil said they need to be raised a few inches up off a horizontal as seen in my pictures. I am using mainly the 14w on the rack you see inthe image.
> On my ten verts I have the 12w and the plants are doing well. With the 18x18x18 exo or zoo meds I am using two 12w in the hoods. With the taller 24" tank I am using either 2 12w or 2 14w light in conjunction with one of the 15 or 25w spot lights.
> Have to go back to class. Will post more later.
> 
> Jason


I have have the 24w spots and they are amazing lights...NO question that they can grow plants....I got some amazing color showing up in my broms and other plants have taken off and look much healthier then they did under 2 26w CFL.....I have mine about 3" off the top of my 24x24x24 cube....

The lights over your tanks look great....I'm sure the energy savings will be nice as well....


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Here is a ten horizontal first under T8 lights (double ballast / 4 lights) and then under a single 14W LED. The LED is 3-4 inches off the tank.


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

I just ordered 2 15w led bulbs from LYR for my 18x18x24 exo-terra to replace 2 26w cfls that were keeping my tanks at 83degrees. The leds seem brighter AND brought the temp down to 78. I am very happy with the results.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Have you noticed less heat?... now that these have been running almost a week?


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

The room has been a full 2-3 degrees cooler. The AC has been noticeably running less. As soon a I get the rest of the room switched over I expect to see a bigger difference. Over the next few months it will be great to to see what my Edison bill looks like.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

evolvstll said:


> Here is a ten horizontal first under T8 lights (double ballast / 4 lights) and then under a single 14W LED. The LED is 3-4 inches off the tank.


Off the subject, but how did you get that moss going like that? I love it.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

With the moss. It is the same type of moss sold by Black Jungle. It is an actual Tropical Moss. Lots of Patience and misting. The lighting the LED lights replaced were CFL GE daylights or the equivalent T8 lights with 6500K. Most of the wood it is growing on is Ghost wood. For substrate a mixture of coco fiber/chips, decomposing oak leaves (plenty around my area).


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I have the live tropical moss from black jungle.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Are you still happy with these lights?
I need to replace my T8s before next summer with LEDs. 
I might order just one and see how I like it first.

Steve


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

You bet still happy. Slowly switching over the rest of the room. Will see what the electric bills compare to from the same time over the previous few years.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just curious... has your electric bill come yet to see any savings?


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

the pics dont do this room justice....


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Im Waiting on mine to come in. I ordered 3x13w no info yet on the tanks gonna do some comparisons when i get them in.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I also just got my in this week. I working on a video right now comparing them to my current T8s.

Steverd


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

I've had mine for about 2 weeks. haven't been able to use them on a viv yet. my tank has yet to show up. i am using them right now to keep some mosses alive and i think 1 is too much for them! they are definitely bright, especially with both of my units on.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Jason, how goes the LED switch? How are the plants responding now that they've been in for a while?


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

second that.. 

update on the LED


----------



## Zach Valois (Jun 7, 2012)

Of course, the update is awaited.

Jason, with a more production style setup like this, what reasons would you choose LED screw-ins over HO T5's? I am working on re-doing some frog walls I have and am more attracted to the HO T5s. I would just like to have less electrical outlets used and the one or two bulbs per row appeal to me. The heat output difference does not persuade me, as the fixtures would have to be elevated with either application. In addition to the frog room being in a cool basement in a cooler northern climate. As far as actual electrical output used, not sure just how big of a difference it will make. I gotta do some research on T5 longevity, as this has been reported as an issue with some users. 

Thanks for the input on this up and coming application. I wonder if years from now, LED will be common place in all aquaria, vivaria, and terraria.. T8's already seem like a thing of the past, lol.


----------

